# Tenir / donar la senació...



## Mei

Hola nois/ies!!

Estava contestant a un post i tinc un dubte. Quina de les dues és correcte: em dóna la sensació o tinc la sensació? Jo diria que és "tinc la sensació" però ara mateix estic dubtant... 

Gràcies

Salut!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bon dia, Mei!

Jo juraria que en català les sensacions es tenen... Em fa l'efecte (tinc la sensació... he he...) que "donar la sensació" és un castellanisme... Com ho veieu la resta?


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Mei:

Bé així de cop jo diria que és tinc la sensació, almenys quan jo l'utilitzo amb el sentit de semblar: Tinc la sensació que el Miquel no vindrá a la festa.

Ara bé crec que en un altre context es podria utlitzar l'expressió de donar la sensació, per exemple amb una técnica de pintura per donar una sensació de profunditat. En aquest cas seria més amb la significació de dona una idea.

A veure si algú ens ho confirma. 

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

L'explicació de la Isabel sembla molt encertada: "donar la sensació" sembla que hagi d'estar bé en el sentit de transmetre la sensació, de fer-la palesa, no?


----------



## Mei

Ostres, sí... ara encara dubto més.... valga'm Déu!

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola, gent!

Jo també estic d'acord amb vosaltres. Sembla que una cosa (un quadre, com diu la Isabel) pot _donar _una sensació, en el sentit de transmetre-la, però no és el mateix que tu tenir una sensació, crec. Quan ens referim al fet que a nosaltres ens fa l'efecte que... , que creiem que..., llavors podem dir o bé "_tinc_ la sensació que..." o bé "_em fa_ la sensació que...".

Com ho veus, Mei?


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Hola, gent!
> 
> Jo també estic d'acord amb vosaltres. Sembla que una cosa (un quadre, com diu la Isabel) pot _donar _una sensació, en el sentit de transmetre-la, però no és el mateix que tu tenir una sensació, crec. Quan ens referim al fet que a nosaltres ens fa l'efecte que... , que creiem que..., llavors podem dir o bé "_tinc_ la sensació que..." o bé "_em fa_ la sensació que...".
> 
> Com ho veus, Mei?



"em fa la sensació"??? Ostres... si? Vaja... quin dia... dubto de tot!!! Aiixx... 

A veure si després d'esmorzar ho veig tot més clar.

Gràcies noies!

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Segons el DIEC, en aquest cas hauria de ser "em fa la sensació" o "tinc la sensació".


----------



## Mei

Ara me n'adondo que sempre dic "em dona la sensació"... aaaiiixxx.... intentaré corregir-ho. 

Gràcies a tots.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

De fet jo diria que expressions del tipus "donar una sensació, por, llàstima.." que sentim molt sovint són castellanismes "dar una sensación, miedo, lástima...". En la nostra llengua em sembla més correcte dir "fer una sensació, por, llàstima".

Au, cacaus!


----------



## c_est_moi

Jo acostumo a dir "fa la sensació". Tal com ja han dit "donar la sensació" sembla una traducció del castellà.


----------



## Xerinola

Ei hola!
Jo dic "Tinc la sensació" o "fer, causar, provocar la sensació". L'exemple de la Isabel crec és fàcilment substituïble per causar o provocar (sobretot causar), en el sentit de forçar a tenir una sensació a la persona que mirarà el quadre.
¿No?

X:


----------

